
Ask HN: How to know which TLDs are “safe”? - hellofunk
I&#x27;ve been looking to register a new domain and while all the good stuff is taken on the popular TLDs like .com and many others, there are a lot of great lesser-used TLDs that seem attractive, but I don&#x27;t know how to gauge the safety&#x2F;security&#x2F;durability of these as I think I&#x27;ve read that there are different owners&#x2F;systems for different TLDs (Google is often mentioned here as an &quot;owner&quot; of some that it uses for questionable purposes). Is there a way to get some accurate and easy-to-interpret info on if a TLD is &quot;ok&quot; (for lack of a better word) ?<p>I was burned years ago by an attractive TLD where its owners raised the yearly renewals to like $150 from the original $30 without anything I could do about it, so I had to either give it up (which I did) or just eat the fees. So I&#x27;d like to know which TLDs are also immune to that sort of thing.
======
hellofunk
I suppose I could just buy a TLD and register it for like a decade to avoid
price hikes in the short term.

------
katsume3
I never renew domains. I just let them expire after a year and register a new
one in its place. The web is ephemeral in nature anyway and that's why I do
it. Then you have the ten-year time window limit to deal with, and who even
knows if your registrar will be around by then.

------
tsjq
domain names are almost not immune to that sort of thing: price hikes. only
way is to buy for 10years . and, in most cases, that hikes up the price for
you on day one.

------
cpach
I like .net, at least for my personal stuff.

------
rotterdamdev
.eu

~~~
cpach
That’s an interesting idea, but I’m not sure if it’s available to people
outside of the European Economic Area (EEA).

